# Fischernetz



## d3viI (10. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

 für eine Webseite habe ich versucht am Rand eine art "Fischernetz" über die Grafiken zu legen, nur ließen sich die Bereiche, die Transparent sein sollen, überhaupt nicht ausschneiden (das Netz ist viel zu feinmaschig).

 Lässt sich so ein Netz nicht irgendwie selbst erstellen ? Eine Suche nach einem solchem Tutorial blieb bis jetzt erfolglos. Ich hänge mal ein Bild an, wie es in etwa aussehen sollte.
  Oder sehe ich nur den Wald vor Bäumen nicht, und es ist ganz einfach ?

 http://www.groni.org/netzKopie.gif


----------



## zirag (10. Juli 2005)

Hi 

Leg das Bild mit dem Netz über dein Hintergrund und stell den Modus auf "Multiplizieren"  

Hier mal ein Beispiel 



mfg ZiRaG


----------



## d3viI (10. Juli 2005)

LOL 

  Wie einfach.... (wenn man Ahnung von dem hat was man tut) *grins*vorkopfklatsch*

  danke 

 allerdings kann ich diese Methode wohl nur anwenden sofern ich ein Netz als Grafik vorliegen habe, oder ? Das Netz nun gescheit ändern., anpassen usw wird dann auch schwierig. Gibts noch eine Möglichkeit es selbst zu erstellen, mittels Muster oder ähnlichem ?


----------



## zirag (10. Juli 2005)

Also das dürfte dann schon schwieriger werden.
Evtl. mit einem 3D Programm und einer feinen Netz Textur. Oder ein Netz kaufen und auf weißen Hintergrund fotografieren 


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## d3viI (10. Juli 2005)

...oder gäbs da eventuell passende Brushes für ?


----------



## zirag (10. Juli 2005)

Wüsste ich jetzt nicht, hab jedenfalls noch keine gesehen.

Noch eine möglichkeit, falls du zeichnerisch begabt bist. Zeichne mit dünnem Bleistift ein Netz und scan das Bild dann ein 


mfg ZiRaG

PS: hab hier noch ein Muster gefunden, dass dir evtl. hilft  
http://www.wuerzburg-shop.de/Lucky-Land/images/fischernetz_weiss.jpg


----------



## pixelchef (11. Juli 2005)

Hallo d3evil
versuche es doch mal mit einem Filter 3d mesh von redfield ist free und funktioniert ganz gut. Hier http://www.glitzerli-im.de/mesh.htm kannst du den Filter runterladen und gleichzeitig kannst du dir ein Tut zu Ramengestaltung ansehen.
Grüsse pixelchef


----------

